# Clé usb Kingston 150 32go illisible, impossible à formater



## antoine.mac (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon problème: jai acheté une clé usb Kingston datatraveler 150 de 32 go hier. Lors dun transfert de mon mac vers ma clé usb, le mac a planté (un écran translucide noir est apparu en me disant de pousser sur le bouton de démarrage pour forcer lextinction de lordinateur).

Depuis le redémarrage, ma clé usb nest plus lisible par lordinateur, il est impossible de la reformater et la capacité nest plus de 32 go mais de 8 mo.

Jai trouvé quelques personnes qui ont le même problème que moi mais je nai pas trouvé de solution.

En espérant que vous pourrez maider, je vous remercie davance de lattention que vous portez à mon problème.

Antoine


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2009)

c'est un kernel panic
voir le rapport de KP 
(panic.log)

et à tous les coups y a une ligne dependency dependencies mentionnant l'USB


----------



## antoine.mac (28 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est un kernel panic
> voir le rapport de KP
> (panic.log)
> 
> et à tous les coups y a une ligne dependency dependencies mentionnant l'USB



Rebonjour,

Je dois avouer avoir du mal à comprendre ta réponse. C'est peut-être car je ne suis pas très habitué à utiliser ce forum. Quoi qu'il en soit, pourrais-tu stp détailler la manière dont je peux régler mon problème?

Un grand merci,

Antoine


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2009)

je disais donc sur ton mac tu regardes le rapport de kernel panic

parce que c'est TRES probablement ta clef la fautive

(et  à ne plus utiliser, et y a une masse de sujets sur le web avec des soucis  liés à ces clefs sur mac)


----------



## antoine.mac (28 Décembre 2009)

Malheureusement, il n'y a pas de rapport panic.log.

Même, si il est en effet fort probable que ma clef soit la fautive, est-il possible de la "réparer"? Si oui, est-il envisageable de l'utiliser avec mon mac sans rencontrer ce problème à nouveau?

Encore merci,

Antoine


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2009)

aux vues des masses de sujets sur ces clefs et mac , j'ai de gros doutes


----------

